# Pastore in rotta con il PSG, spedito in Argentina dal club



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2013)

*Javier Pastore* è sempre più in rotta con il *Psg*.
L'argentino infatto non giocherà neanche oggi ed è quasi sicuro ormai che verrà messo sul *mercato a gennaio*. 

Il club parigino *ha autorizzato la sua partenza per l'Argentina *e l'allenatore del Paris Saint-Germain, *Laurent Blanc*, ha commentato dicendo in conferenza stampa che il giocatore *"ha bisogno psicologicamente di ritornare qualche giorno in Argentina".* 

Su di lui ricordiamo che c'è sempre l'interesse del *Milan*.


----------



## alexrossonero (19 Ottobre 2013)

Dai Galliani, che lo prendi in prestito con diritto di riscatto. E' già tuo.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2013)

Mai piaciuto


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

Un giocatore su cui scommetterei...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2013)

Manco a me non piace piu di tanto, ma comunque il Psg non lo svende per meno di 20 milioni non lo lasciano partire quindi noi siamo già tagliati fuori.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Pronto per un'operazione gallianica. Sta per partire l'elicottero.


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2013)

a mio avviso sarebbe un ottimo giocatore, ma in un ambiente diverso....

comunque da noi non farebbe niente vista la situazione....


----------



## alexrossonero (19 Ottobre 2013)

A mio parere Pastore è uno dei giocatori di maggior classe transitati negli ultimi anni in Italia. In un contesto di squadra nel quale viene posto come leader tecnico sulla linea dei trequartisti, per me potrebbe fare furori e consacrarsi. 
E comunque, lo ripeto per la milionesima volta, i giocatori di qualità al Milan non sono mai abbastanza.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2013)

è un buon giocatore,con grandi potenzialità,ma che non ha ancora fatto il salto di qualità che i suoi mezzi dovrebbero permettergli di compiere.Comunque non credo ci servirebbe,a gennaio arriverà honda,a mio parere piu' funzionale tatticamente dell'argentino,in un ruolo dove disponiamo già di kakà,saponara e birsa


----------



## iceman. (19 Ottobre 2013)

Sicuramente chiederanno El Sharaawy e soldi in cambio, perché 25 milioni non so proprio da dove li prendiamo quest'anno.


----------



## S.1899 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Per me questo giocatore è un mistero 
Puo fare partite di grande qualità (come quella contro il Barcellona), e quando è in forma, puo essere uno dei migliore trequartista del mondo 
Ma da un pezzo lui sembra essere ''perso'' ...(Forse perchè il suo allenatore non lo usa bene, forse un problema di mentale....)
Si parla del Milan, di Liverpool e del Fenerbahçe ma penso che non andrà al Milan 
Troppo caro
In tutti i casi io preferisca Honda


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

pippa immensa


----------



## S.1899 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> pippa immensa



Haha ma non
Sei troppo duro 
Credo che lui dovrebbe solo lasciare la Ligue 1
Sarebbe più raggiante se torna in Serie A (o anche la Liga sarebbe un buon campionato per lui)


----------



## S.1899 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> pippa immensa



Haha ma non
Sei troppo duro 
Credo che lui dovrebbe solo lasciare la Ligue 1
Sarebbe più raggiante se torna in Serie A (o anche la Liga sarebbe un buon campionato per lui)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Haha ma non
> Sei troppo duro
> Credo che lui dovrebbe solo lasciare la Ligue 1
> Sarebbe più raggiante se torna in Serie A (o anche la Liga sarebbe un buon campionato per lui)



ahah nono l'ho sempre pensato...pure nel 2011 quando giocava con il Palermo e Nazionale...non ha la testa del Campione


----------



## S.1899 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahah nono l'ho sempre pensato...pure nel 2011 quando giocava con il Palermo e Nazionale...non ha la testa del Campione



Se continua cosi, darà ragione a te


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2013)

Io su giocatori di classe e talento scommetterei sempre. Correre sanno correre tutti (vedi Nocerino e Muntari..)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Se continua cosi, darà ragione a te



certo a 5 milioni lo prenderei subito


----------



## Djici (19 Ottobre 2013)

lo vorrei subito...


----------



## S T B (19 Ottobre 2013)

se parlavamo di un buon difensore in scadenza ero più contento...


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Un pensierino io lo farei, il problema è che abbiamo mille trequartisti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Abbiamo già Honda in arrivo e millemila trequartisti. Ci dovevamo pensare prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2013)

Rinunciando a Honda si può anche fare un pensierino.


----------



## S.1899 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo l'*Equipe*, Pastore POTEVA giocare ieri (non era infortunato), 
Ma ha preferito evitare i fischi del Parc des Princes.
Sarebbe veramente male psicologicamente ...


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Ottobre 2013)

Bisogna anche dire che un trequartista vero e proprio al momento non lo abbiamo, intendo uno da ultimo passaggio, con 'occhi dietro la schiena'.

Kakà non è un passatore vero e proprio e ha perso smalto e molta quantità, per me potrebbe rendere meglio da seconda punta.
Birsa ieri sera ha giocato partendo da destra ed in effetti nasce come ala e nemmeno lui è un classico 'dieci'.
Saponara, che al momento è più un oggetto misterioso, è più simile al primo Kakà, come caratteristiche e modo di stare in campo ed è ancora da testare ad altissimi livelli. 
Honda non lo conosco così bene, ma se è vero che può anche giocare esterno a destra come dice qualcuno (a me non sembra abbia un grande spunto da fermo), apre ad altre possibilità di schieramento.

In ogni caso, piuttosto che giocare con Matri, preferirei giocare sempre con un centrocampo folto infarcito di trequartisti e 'falsi nove' che si alternano. 

Pastore potrebbe esser letteralmente SVENDUTO! e un Pastore con la mente sgombra e con la fiducia reale dell'ambiente attorno potrebbe essere davvero tanta roba.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

10 anni fa non l'avrei mai voluto uno cosi, ad oggi ben venga.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Io lo vorrei eccome... Pastore dietro Balotelli, con Honda a destra e El Shaarawy a sinistra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche dire che un trequartista vero e proprio al momento non lo abbiamo, intendo uno da ultimo passaggio, con 'occhi dietro la schiena'.
> 
> Kakà non è un passatore vero e proprio e ha perso smalto e molta quantità, per me potrebbe rendere meglio da seconda punta.
> Birsa ieri sera ha giocato partendo da destra ed in effetti nasce come ala e nemmeno lui è un classico 'dieci'.
> ...


Concordo... bisogna provare a schierare qualità in campo, basta zappatori che non sanno fare due passaggi di fila.


----------



## Hammer (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tecnicamente è mostruoso, ma psicologicamente sembra essere disastroso. Se davvero fosse così fragile, non credo che il Milan potrebbe essere il club giusto per lui.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente è mostruoso, ma psicologicamente sembra essere disastroso. Se davvero fosse così fragile, non credo che il Milan potrebbe essere il club giusto per lui.



Partendo dal presupposto che non è chissà quale fuoriclasse ed è evidente che i 40 mln pagati per lui non erano affatto specchio del suo valore parliamo comunque di un ottimo giocatore, sopratutto tecnicamente. Io credo che lui dopo una prima ottima stagione a Parigi si sia perso sopratutto per motivi tattici. Hanno cambiato modulo, il trequartista non è più previsto. Farlo giocare esterno d'attacco o in mezzo al campo è evidente che ne ha limitato il valore.


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2013)

4231 con eslha-pastore-honda dietro a mario...


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

E' gia nostro


----------



## juventino (20 Ottobre 2013)

Forse il giocatore più sopravvalutato ed eccessivamente incensato che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Forse il giocatore più sopravvalutato ed eccessivamente incensato che abbia mai visto.



Ti confondi col pirlo periodo juve


----------

